# Eat Man Eat



## fish4fish (Jan 18, 2008)

New Jack Dempsey.
3 whole days havent eaten a thing.
Not skittish when i'm around the tank.
Skittish when i approach the tank to feed. He litterally spazes out when my hand goes up over top the tank. But he's fine when my hand is just on the side glass. What to do?


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Keep feeding him, but I would only offer a small amount at a time. When he is hungry he will eat. Lots of fish take 4-5 days to start eating in a new tank.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Just relax, he probably wont starve himself to death, many fish sulk after things in their life change. 

If a week has passed, THEN i would worry.


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

Also, make sure he has a place to hide if he needs to. Generally fish will retreat to a hidden place, if the JD is spazzing all over the tank this leads me to believe a sufficient hiding area is not provided.

Perhaps the JD is just strange though.


----------



## fish4fish (Jan 18, 2008)

ooo he's eating now, i had an idea of feeding him at night with the blue LED lights on. It worked, and I just fed him an hour ago and he seems less skittish even tho he did dash when he saw my hands up. I tapped on the top (like the night before) and he stuck his head out and came out to eat.

There is a sufficient amount of cave in the tank, IMO. 2 left, 1 middle, 1 right, and its moderately planted in the middle with real and artifial plants.

:fish: YAY:fish:


----------



## Eraserhead (Feb 1, 2007)

fish4fish said:


> ooo he's eating now, i had an idea of feeding him at night with the blue LED lights on. It worked, and I just fed him an hour ago and he seems less skittish even tho he did dash when he saw my hands up. I tapped on the top (like the night before) and he stuck his head out and came out to eat.
> 
> There is a sufficient amount of cave in the tank, IMO. 2 left, 1 middle, 1 right, and its moderately planted in the middle with real and artifial plants.
> 
> :fish: YAY:fish:



My Midas likes to eat the most when the main tank lights are off. He'll eat with the lights on, of course, but the second those things flick off, he starts going psycho on his evening meal. Such a character, that Midas! I've got a couple LED lights in there that kind of set the mood for him to go nuts


----------

